# can these fish go in with my turtles



## BJC-787 (Feb 16, 2010)

can i put these wiith my turtle

aust bass
silver perch
tandenes catfish

or should i stick with something smaller like rainbows


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 16, 2010)

There is always a risk to either party the bass and silver perch should be fine wile small but could harm the turtle when bigger. the rainbows will be no threat to the turtles but the turtles will eat the rainboes when their bigger. hope this helps


----------



## naledge (Feb 16, 2010)

BJC-787 said:


> can i put these wiith my turtle
> 
> aust bass
> silver perch
> ...



My brother's had a lot of expensive fish go missing because of his turtle that ignores the feeder fish haha. He also got some Oscars and was advised not to put them with the turtle because they can kill it.

So as Gibblore said, there's a risk to the turtle and the fish.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 16, 2010)

What sort of turtle?


----------



## BJC-787 (Feb 16, 2010)

eastern long necks
i don't care if they eat them as i want to set up my pond as natural as possable
a mate has rainbows in his turtle ponds and says they breed and everything it's a natural system.


----------



## naledge (Feb 17, 2010)

BJC-787 said:


> eastern long necks
> i don't care if they eat them as i want to set up my pond as natural as possable
> a mate has rainbows in his turtle ponds and says they breed and everything it's a natural system.



Livefish.com.au, Live Aquarium Fish Delivered to your door

This site's amazing.


----------

